# bike life span



## hpi savage guy (Mar 25, 2008)

What is the average life span of a bike? If you don’t abuse it and ride it within its means, keep it clean, and store it indoors.

Also what is the life span of the components like brakes, derailers, and shocks? 

Does anyone ever use the lifetime frame warranty that comes with the bike?


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

That like asking what's the life expectancy of a person...be a bit more specific


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

How fast you wear out parts depends largely on how much you ride, as well as in what conditions, and how much maintenance you do. It varies so much. A set of brake calipers could last almost forever, it is the pads that need replacing regularly. I got about 4 years out of a rear derailleur before the pivots and pulleys got really sloppy. My 2002 Marzocchi fork has been exceptional, and is on its 6th year of service. 

I took advantage of my warranty when my aluminum hardtail frame cracked after 3 years of riding.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Hpisavageguy, I was kinda wondering the same thing.  My last mountain bike lasted about 12 years, but I didn't ride it nearly as hard, often, or on as rough trails as I am now that I'm more into it and have a better bike.


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a 12 year old bike that has all original parts except tire, tubes and pads.

If I still rode trail with it regularly I'd replace the rear der. But she's full rigid, and I prefer my hardtail, so i just ride MUTs with the kiddies, 

She'll see dirt someday again as a SS.


----------



## Haliganfd (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a hardrock pro and i am on my fifth year with it. I ride every summer about 1 to 3 days a week mostly cross country. it is haveing its issues now but just minor stuff. and I am not big on maintaining the bike like i should


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Depends... Bought my first MTB in 2000. The bike still lives. My son rides it now. Bought my second MTB in 2002. The frame is in the garage. Completely stripped. When the fork, shock, derailleur hangar and headset all gave up around the same time - I bought a new bike and scavenged anything usable from the old steed.

Why did the second bike last only about 5 years? (And had the second wheelset and seat already?) Well, I've been throwing it all over the tough trails of the Rockies. The frame is still good. I might resurrect it.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

It's not unusual for a bike to easily last 10 years when the user takes care of it. Of course parts are going to wear out, but it's not really a big deal. I was riding a 98 GT Zaskar all winter after my bike was stolen from campus. It rode fantastic and you would have never known from the ride that the bike was 10 years old. It needed a new wheelset because they were pitted, but what do you expect after so long. Just show your bike some TLC and it will last a long time. Without that a lot of parts will be breaking.


----------



## hpi savage guy (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool, I was thinking some where along the lines of 4-5 years but wow 10 years. I will take care of it well and maintain it well. 

I usually ride 3-4 times during the weekdays about 12-18 miles per ride all on dirt road. On Saturday I go and ride at the state parks and national forests. Mostly single track with a lot of roots to bounce over and go any where from 10-25 miles.


----------



## benlineberry (Jul 26, 2007)

My old GT Zaskar lasted me 13 years of hard, abusive riding by a clyde. I just replaced it with a Titus Motolite, and am hoping to get many years out of it.

As far as parts, it depends how hard you are on bikes. I just completely mangled my 4-month-old XT Shadow rear dérailleur, and had to replace it.:madman:


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

<- three weeks rft:


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

I got 1.5 years out of my Iron Horse Yakuza Kumicho Type R, and I rode the crap out of it about 5 days a week and raced on it, then the frame broke, but thankfully replaced underwarrenty. rear derailleurs will probably need replaced every year. If you take care of it, it'll stay nice, cheaper parts tend to wear out faster.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

My Haro Extreme hardtail is a 1991 model. I just completed several upgrades due to age - front and rear derailleurs, shifters, brake levers, wheels and cassette. 

The frame is in excellent condition. So no need to buy a new hardtail. I also just purchased a Kona Kikapu Deluxe full squish to compliment the hardtail. And I hope this new bike lasts a long time too.


----------

